# Flat stomach but no abs showing



## once was fat (Feb 21, 2004)

My stomach is flat but only the top two abs are starting to show.  The problems is the top two abs have been like that for like a month but has not changed much.  I do have that v shape starting to come out on both sides of my stomach.  My diet is very clean and Im at about 11 maybe 12% bf.  I weigh 172.  I dont really want to loose anymore weight since I see a gain in other mucsle groups and dont want to loose that.  Height 6 foot 1 pant size 32 waist.  Any suggestions?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2004)

Bulk up more.  Cycle your cals.  Try 3 weeks over mainteneace followed by a week or two under maintenace.


----------



## once was fat (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Bulk up more.  Cycle your cals.  Try 3 weeks over mainteneace followed by a week or two under maintenace.




If I understand correctly the mini bulk will build the abs bigger thus standing out more and then go under maintenace like a mini cut to get those larger abs showing.  Can this be done in 5 weeks?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2004)

It can be done in any time fram you want.

As far as the abs go, genetically you may not have the.  Have you ever been at a really low bf% to know whether you have abs or not?

I genetically don't really have abs, unless I flex down, like in a most muscular pose.  But in my front lat spread or just the realxed pose I just have a flat stomach.  Genetically, they don't really ocme in, even when I am at 5% bf!  It kinda sucks but oh well.  I train my abs and they are very strong so it is not like they are not built up either.


----------



## once was fat (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> It can be done in any time fram you want.
> 
> As far as the abs go, genetically you may not have the.  Have you ever been at a really low bf% to know whether you have abs or not?
> ...




This is the leanest I have ever been.  I have always been fairly chunky until now.  I will give it a couple more months.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> This is the leanest I have ever been.  I have always been fairly chunky until now.  I will give it a couple more months.



Paitence is definitely a necessary virtue for any type of exercise program.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm definitely not trying to discourage you in any way BUT, there was a pro bodybuilder from a few years back, Boyer Coe, that had absolutely ZERO abs.  His stomach was as flat as a pancake even when he was in competition shape.  Again, that's no reason to stop trying, just want to let you know that not everyone can have perfect six-pack abs.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

try adding more resistance ab exercises like weights decline crunches, cable crunches, hanging leg raise w/dumbell between feet. this might help the thicken them up a bit!


----------

